# SVH - Silver Heritage Group



## System (27 July 2016)

Silver Heritage Group operates and manages, through wholly or majority-owned subsidiaries, Asian casinos and gaming assets in Nepal, Vietnam, Laos and Cambodia with operational oversight and strategic management from the Group's headquarters in Hong Kong. Silver Heritage is building its first casino resort in close proximity to the India-Nepal border and seeks to offer its shareholders diversified exposure to Asian gaming, Asian consumers and the outbound tourism markets of India and China.

It is anticipated that SVH will list on the ASX during August 2016.

http://www.silverheritagegroup.com


----------

